
Rural ISP delivers proof of illegal Comcast billing - rednetpa
https://www.inquirer.com/business/comcast-rural-broadband-verizon-pennsylvania-pittsburgh-20190728.html
======
IronWolve
Comcast isn't the only one who has bad service, most carriers who offer
Internet services suck in their billing departments.

I had one issue with one company that turned on service in an old house, after
90 days disconnected it for non-payment, then billed me for the 90 days of
service I never ordered.

I asked where was the install order, none. I went to the BBB and found out
they paid a person to just reply to my comments every day, because if I didn't
reply, I lose the case after 30 days.

And phones auto-updating apps is screwing lots of older people over on
bandwidth charges.

------
deogeo
> It’s either incompetence or maliciousness.

If it was incompetence, they'd occasionally err in his favor.

